# Capt Dugas, how is the flooding affecting fishing over there?



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

Was wondering how the flooding was affecting fishing in south Louisiana, and what will happen when they open the spillways on Monday?


----------



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

*River Rising*

The fresh water will affect some area's more than others but the Hopedale area where I fish should still remain good fishing. We will see


----------

